# Marina Betta Tank



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I will be getting a betta soon, and was wondering about a small inexpensive tank. How is the Marina Betta tank? How is the Aqueon 2.5 gallon betta bow?


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Walmart has a 5 gallon kit for $26. If you are not getting live plants I would pay an extra $3 and get the LED kit.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

What space do you have to put the tank in, and what price do you want to stay under?


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks! Are there any other smaller or cheaper tanks you would recommend?


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Is a one gallon fishbowl okay for a starter home?


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

This 5-gallon is on sale at Amazon for $25. It has the filter, hood, and lights; you'd just need a heater. http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius-Aq15...8&qid=1366762332&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+kit


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I am just a kid, so I only feel comfortable spending under 20 dollars, but I will go up to 30 dollars if it is a really good tank with a heater and filter.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

You can get a heater that would heat that one on sale for just seven dollars more, with free shipping. The whole order should come to $32, it would give your fish 5 whole gallons to play in. http://www.amazon.com/Vktech-Explos...d=1366762748&sr=1-35&keywords=aquarium+heater

If you decide to go with a fishbowl, you will need a heater anyway, though. I used a fishbowl as a temporary (one-week) home, and my fish did fine in it. As soon as I put him in a larger tank, though, he started making bubble nests and was very happy.


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Is a 2.5 gallon tank okay. There were lots of good reviews on it, and I could purchase it for my birthday.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think many people here have their bettas in a 2.5-gallon. I know many folks think they need to be in at least a 5-gallon, but I am too new to the hobby to know how bettas react. I would think that as long as you have a heater for your 2.5 you would be okay. I hope you enjoy your fish! Happy early birthday!


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

2.5 would be fine! Just keep in mind that the smaller the tank, the quicker the water gets unhealthy! So you'll have to do more water changes to keep your fish healthy -- which means more work!


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> This 5-gallon is on sale at Amazon for $25. It has the filter, hood, and lights; you'd just need a heater. Amazon.com: Aquarius Aq15005 Aquarius 5 Rounded 5-Gallon Aquarium Kit: Pet Supplies


Thats the LED kit I was talking about, apparently amazon is selling it for cheaper right now (although I do believe walmart has it on sale to).


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Idk if it's too late, but if you have a petsmart nearby, I'd recommend this one.

Hood, filter and lights. You will need a heater, so maybe just ask for the whole set up for a birthday present? 

Buuut, I'd _strongly_ recommend this one. 
Not only is it the same price, contains hood, lights and a filter, but it is 10 GALLONS! Your betta will totally appreciate all the space and you can add tankmates easily.
A couple of cute african dwarf frogs, maybe shrimp, or snails?


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

It's not too late. My birthday isn't until the end of May. That tank looks like a really good tank. How often would I need to do water changes?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Recommended water changes for a 10 gallon with a filter but no no live plants is once a week, half of the water, and including vacuuming the bottom (removing poop, leftover food, etc.) The filter media should be swished/rinsed in old tank water a couple of times a month.

You can view the recommended water changes information here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

Your only issue might be that a heater for 10 gallons will put you over the $30 limit.
I would recommend a Jager heater, very realiable: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13185478&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
The 50w is only a dollar more than the 25w, although I think the 25w would be adequate.
A Top Fin heater is a little cheaper for the 25w option, but they have been known to not work properly!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

everything briz said 

Please let us know how it goes and what you choose! Include pics of your tank and Betta so we can celebrate with you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought the 5 gallon LED kit from Walmart for my fish at work. I ended up buying an incandescent hood and using a 13 watt CFL bulb in it because the LEDs were incredibly dim. My fish is blue and I could barely see him in the tank with the LED hood. 

Just my experience.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey bettafish did you ever get a betta? I want to give you the link with a lot of tips on betta care. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=142066

If your tank is one gall you will need to do 2-50 and 1-100% water changes or just 100% every 4 days.
If your tank about 2-2.5 gall you will need to do 1-50% and 1-100% weekly water changes. 
When you do 100% water changes it important to acclimate your betta to the new water so you don't shock him with drastic difference. And this is a few ways how to do it
1. can have betta in the changing cup with about 15% of the water and keep adding small amount of the new water about every 5 min for about 5-6 times -this way you he will get used to the temperature

2. Note the temperature of the water.

Using a plastic cup, scoop him, along with some of his water, into the cup.
Clean out the tank. Refill with water at the SAME temp. Be sure to add the correct amount of water conditioner.
Float his cup in the tank for about 15 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
Add a SMALL amount of NEW water to the cup. (Several tablespoons, or about 1.5 ounces.)
Let his cup float for about 10 min. (Study during this time. If he sits longer, it's OK.)
If the cup starts to fill too much, remove a SMALL amount of water from the cup. Discard it.
Repeat steps 5-7, until about an hour has passed. (If he sits longer because you're studying, that's OK.)
Gently release him into the tank.

3. To do a water change, use a little cup like a plastic solo cup - this cup must be only for him and have never been used with soap or other chems. Scoop him up in this cup (keep him in the cup about 1/4 full of water - it doesn't need to be much because he won't be in it for long) and leave him in the cup while you change his water. To do the 50% use a turkey baster - dedicated only to him that has never seen soap or chems - and drag it through the gravel and try to suck as much of the poop out as possible, in addition to 50% of the water. Use a thermometer under the running tap to get it to be the same temp as the water that is normally in his tank. When the thermometer says the flowing tap is the right temp, fill back up his tank. At this point, add the conditioner (dose for how much water you change - if you change half the water you add half gallon worth of conditioner, If you do a 100% water change dose for the full gallon change). Float his plastic cup with him in it in the new water. Slowly add a couple tablespoons of the new water into his cup every 10 minutes for at least an hour. Finally, dump him in gently but try to get as little of the old cup water back into the tank as possible. When you do the weekly 100% you will do mostly the same thing except empty his tank fully and rinse everything in it very well under warm water but never use soaps or chemicals. Once it's fully cleaned/rinsed you can refill it and repeat the cup/acclimate phase.

4. When I change the water I put him in the cup I got him in then I take everything out of the tank, rinse everything with warm tap water. Then I put everything back in the tank, fill it with dechlorinated new water, and then turn the heater on. When the tank water is the same as the cup water , then take the dirty cup water out and a little at a time and put clean tank water in the cup. After that I put the cup in the tank and he swims out.


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm getting a betta fish after we move this summer. I'm just doing lots of research so I'm prepared.


----------



## dragonx47 (Apr 22, 2013)

2.5 gallons should be fine as long as it is properly maintained. Check the oldfishlady water change recommendations sticky as it is pretty accurate. Good luck with your fish and happy birthday!


----------

